# Visa application questions!



## Mdperry

Bonjour everyone! I have another question regarding applying for visas and my work permit...

My future employer is in the process of applying for a work permit. We've already waited the allotted time of posting on Pole Emploi so all that is left is sending in the application and getting it approved. I know that may take some time.

My question is, can I go ahead and apply for my visa with VFS Global while I am waiting for the work permit to be approved? I know I'll need the actual permit when I go to my appointment, but I don't know if I can fill out the online application. The only thing that makes me think I need the work permit is under the "Your Stay" section of the application it asks for a "Visapro Number". I have no idea what that is.

Has anyone gone through this process that can lend some insight?

I am applying for the "VLS-TS salarie" visa, if that makes any difference. I've been offered a CDI with a French company.


----------



## Bevdeforges

The VLS-TS isn't really a "kind of" visa - it just indicates that it's one of the many types of visa where the validated visa in your passport will serve as your initial residence permit ("titre de séjour" in French) for your first year.

But you probably should wait until you hear from either your employer-to-be or from the consulate that your work authorization has been granted before you book an appointment. In the meantime you can assemble all the various documents you'll need for your visa application - i.e. birth certificate, employment docs, etc.


----------



## patil.aishwarya58

Hi
I have received my work permit "autorisation de travail" and trying to fill online application form on france visas portal.
But unable to find which option to select for VLS-TS employee(salarié) visa.
Can you please help me with this?
Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges

I'd go for either "Professional work placement" or "taking up of official duties" - they will have access to the work authorization paperwork so will adjust the visa accordingly, depending on the type of employment you are authorized for.


----------

